# Low Blood suger



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Today Me and Malcom went out to swim at the pond, after swimming for 45 minutes. He looked tired but was ok. After driving for 15 minutes and stopping at subway, I opened up my trunk and he looked like someone had just beat the hell out of him. Didn't think to much of it, just thought he was really tired. So came out of subway had my friend shut the trunk after driving for 15 min. he was just not moving around told her to slap the cage because he is dogs aggresive in the car and cage, but nothing! I pulled over and looked and he wasn`t moveing at all his eyes where blinking back and forth so fast and he didn`t even know his name and was soooo stiff we can`t get him up or even move him I thought I lost him at this point. We rushed him to the nearest ER and they said that there was nothing they could do because he had a brain aneurysm or blood clot that went to his brain! Holy sh&T so do I put him down or take him to a different vet? So I took him out of there and rushed him to another ER and they just rushed him in the back for 45mins. my heart and mind where just crushed. Finally the vet came out and said I have some good news he looks better and we want to keep him over night but he has low blood sugar. I went back to see him and he looked sooooo much better and could stand and his eyes where back to normal. So my question is has anybody seen this or heard of this???? And my vet said to give him syrup or chicken fat ,karo syrup??? does anyone else has and suggestions on how to keep his blood sugar high while he is working.His food drive is just ok so I can leave food in his cage all day and he eats what he needs.But when he is working or anything else I don`t want this to happen again. The vet said this happens with hunting dogs alot or high drive dogs? Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know much about it but I hope he's Ok, he's one hell of a dog!!!


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Some info might be useful:

http://hubpages.com/hub/Hunting-Dog-Hypoglycemia

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/hypoglycemia-in-dogs/page1.aspx

Glad he is better!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't think of the name of it but when I was working my terriers my hunting partner has some energy "stuff" in a toothpaste like tube. Always seem to give them a bit of a lift when she fed it to the dogs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

How old is he?


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Melissa for the links your the BEST!!!!! oxoxox and huges for Lope


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

He just turned three on June 10th 09 and his drive is VERY high


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I can't think of the name of it but when I was working my terriers my hunting partner has some energy "stuff" in a toothpaste like tube. Always seem to give them a bit of a lift when she fed it to the dogs.


Nutri- cal


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That's it! Thanks Julie!


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, no! What a scare! I'm glad you took him to a second ER! Hope you can get some good ideas, resources, websites, etc. from people on the board. Afraid I can't help you in this area, but my heart goes out to you and Malcom. What a day!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG what a scare! Hope he's OK and recovers fully... Nutrical is easy to have on hand, or Karo syrup. Don't have much experience with low blood sugar, but it doesn't surprise me in the least that a mal works himself till he collapses... No sense of self preservation...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I am not a vet, but I don't think that that should happen to a healthy dog after 45 min of swimming, high drive or not. I mean think of a high drive lab, it would swim all day and not almost die.

In my breed I would have the vet test for Addison's, just to rule it out. Not sure that it is too common in Mals though.

Glad the dog pulled through, that would have been scary to say the least. I hope you figure out the cause, I hate mystery illnesses.


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone I just called now and he is doing great! he eat and the vet said that she is for sure low blood sugar ! She said he is back to him self going after me in the cage and growling at me when I get to close! Thank God! Can`t wait to get my boy tomorrow!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

kendra velazquez said:


> Thanks everyone I just called now and he is doing great! he eat and the vet said that she is for sure low blood sugar ! She said he is back to him self going after me in the cage and growling at me when I get to close! Thank God! Can`t wait to get my boy tomorrow!



In an Addisonian crisis the blood sugar drops to *very* low levels. That is why I mentioned it. Some other stuff happens to like an increase in potassium and not enough sodium in the bloodstream. This leads to all sorts of life threatening crap.

If a vet treats with IV fluids and glucose, a dog can often bounce back....but may still be undiagnosed if Addisons was the cause of the episode.

To check for Addisons the vet should do an ATCH stimulation test, though there may be some indicators from bloodwork.

Addison's seems an unlikely diagnosis, and maybe your vet already checked for it, but it still seems strange to me that a healthy dog would just have it's blood sugar drop all of a sudden and almost die at three years of age.


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Jennifer, Thanks I`m going to ask tomorrow when I pick him up thanks again!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so happy you will have your dog back tomorrow!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Man, I'm glad you took him to the second ER and they figured it out. I agree with Jennifer though, I'd be concerned why his blood sugar dropped so low. Addison's isn't completely unheard of in Belgians, it's not what I'd consider "common" but I do hear people talking about it on the various Belgian email lists and bulletin boards. I definitely think I'd take him to my normal vet and have them do some work ups on him to see if they can find the cause of the low blood sugar.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, he needs blood work, and if the GP vet doesn't find a problem, I'd ask about an endocrinologist.

The age eliminated a juvenile condition I was thinking of, and no, this is not something that your breed at that size with that level of work would commonly experience, from everything I read last night about canine hypoglycemia.

So I'd want blood work done.

I am so glad he's OK! Now you can track down the cause and he'll remain OK. 

Thank goodness for the second vet.


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone I just picked him up from the vets and the vet did do alot of blood work on him ,She also said that she highly doubts he could have Addison's. She said all his blood work came back good and that there is signs of that in the blood if he had it ,plus she said he`s a intact male? She said because he was not feed and 54lbs. and I swam him for 45mins. in the heat with almost no breaks and it was 4:30 at night that he just ran out of gas! She said just to keep syrup with me and to bring small meals before and a little after working. I hope this NEVER happens again! He jumped out of the truck and ran for his ball and is running around the yard. But He is going to go straight into his cage to rest!!!!!Thanks again to everyone for your help.\\/


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

kendra velazquez said:


> She said because he was not feed and 54lbs. and I swam him for 45mins. in the heat with almost no breaks and it was 4:30 at night that he just ran out of gas! She said just to keep syrup with me and to bring small meals before and a little after working.


Some adjustments to his diet could improve his endurance. Dietary changes will take 4 - 6 weeks to have an effect. This is a nice article:

http://www.sportsvet.com/Art3.html

You can give a sugar within 15 minutes of beginning exercise and periodically throughout long activities. I dont' understand why, but I have an excellent/credible resource stating to not give the sugar more than 15 minutes before beginning exercise. I've seen most references to honey being used for this, with no explanation why it was chosen.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

kendra velazquez said:


> Thanks everyone I just picked him up from the vets and the vet did do alot of blood work on him ,She also said that she highly doubts he could have Addison's. She said all his blood work came back good and that there is signs of that in the blood if he had it ,plus she said he`s a intact male? She said because he was not feed and 54lbs. and I swam him for 45mins. in the heat with almost no breaks and it was 4:30 at night that he just ran out of gas! She said just to keep syrup with me and to bring small meals before and a little after working. I hope this NEVER happens again! He jumped out of the truck and ran for his ball and is running around the yard. But He is going to go straight into his cage to rest!!!!!Thanks again to everyone for your help.\\/


Yeah, there are definitely typical chemistry panel results indicative of Addison's and dehydration would make it worse on the chem panel, so it's pretty unlikely. She mentioned the intact male thing because it's more common in young to middle aged females (poodles are a predisposing breed, if I recall). Good to hear he's feeling better and hope he's back to his old self after a little bit of rest. :mrgreen:


----------

